# Raw Pork



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

Is raw pork OK as part of a raw diet, or too much bacteria concern?

Plenty of chicken and red meat already, just asking.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It's fine.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I have given my dogs raw pork and they did fine.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I get a grind of pork for dogs, no problems other than it is a bit fattier than the beef grind I get. I usually give the pork grind with a pork neck for a meal.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Pork hearts are our main muscle meat. No problems at all!


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks! Puppy just turned 4 months and gets tons of compliments on his coat. I'm glad my breeder shared this with us.


----------

